# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Ηλεκτρονικά σύμβολα

## -nikos-

συμβολα που τα βλεπουμε στα ηλεκτρονικα 
σχεδια και αλλα τα καταλαβενουμε και αλλα οχι,,,ολα τους 
ομως εχουν καποιες ιδιωτητες που κανουν το κυκλωμα να δουλευει
[η να μην δουλευει  :Rolleyes: ],,
τα ανεβαζω εδω ωστε να αναπτηχθει ενα θεμα-μπουσουλας αναγνωσης,κατανωησης,και αναπτηξης 
ηλεκτρονικων κυκλωματων.
---


---

intro_current.gifcapsymbs2.pngdiosymb.pnginductsymb2.pngressymb_din2.pngicsymb_ansi.png
Tera
T
1012 (=1,000,000,000,000)

Giga
G
109 (=1,000,000,000)

Mega
M
106 (=1,000,000)

Kilo
k
103 (=1,000)

(none)
(none)
100 (=1)

Centi
c
10-2 (=0.01)

Milli
m
10-3 (=0.001)

Micro
μ
10-6 (=0.000,001)

Nano
n
10-9 (=0.000,000,001)

Pico
p
10-12 (=0.000,000,000,001)




Unit
Abbreviation
Symbol
Definition

Ampere
A
I
Unit of electric current (a current of 1A flows in an electrical conductor when a charge of 1C is transported in a time interval of 1s)

Coulomb
C
Q
Unit of electric charge or quantity of electricity (a charge of 1C is transported through an electrical conductor in a time interval of 1s when a current of 1A flows in it)

Farad
F
C
Unit of capacitance (a capacitor has a capacitance of 1F when a charge of 1C results in a potential difference of 1V across its plates)

Henry
H
L
Unit of inductance (an inductor has an inductance of 1H when an applied current changing uniformly at a rate of 1A/s produces a potential difference of 1V across its terminals)

Hertz
Hz
f
Unit of frequency (a signal has a frequency of 1Hz if one complete cycle occurs in a time interval of 1s)

Joule
J
E
Unit of energy (1J of energy is required to move a force of 1N through a distance of 1m)

Ohm
Ω
R
Unit of resistance (an electrical conductor has a resistance of 1 ohm when a current of 1A produces a potential difference of 1V across it)

Second
s
t
Unit of time (this is a fundamental unit)

Siemen
S
G
Unit of conductance (the reciprocal of resistance)

Tesla
T
B
Unit of magnetic flux density (a flux density of 1T is produced when a flux of 1Wb is present over an area of 1 square metre)

Volt
V
V
Unit of electric potential (a potential difference of 1V appears across a resistance of 1 ohm when a current of 1A is flowing in it)

Watt
W
P
Unit of power (equal to 1J of energy consumed in a time of 1s)

Weber
Wb
Φ
Unit of magnetic flux (a potential difference of 1V will appear across the ends of an electrical conductor when it moves at a uniform rate in 1 second through a magnetic flux of 1Wb)

----------

FH16 (04-07-12), 

lepouras (04-07-12), 

patent61 (04-07-12), 

thanasisxask (27-02-16), 

thm (04-07-12)

----------


## -nikos-

intro_electrons.gif
transymb.pngitsymb.pngxlm_15_3_517_fig1a.jpgmiscsymb.png

----------

FH16 (04-07-12), 

p.gabr (04-07-12), 

Δημήτρηςκα (27-02-16)

----------


## manolena

> ...Tera
> T
> 1012 (=1,000,000,000,000)
> 
> 
> ...



Αγαπητέ Νίκο, ελπίζω να έμαθες τώρα πια τι σημαίνει *Tera (T)*
...

Εντελώς φιλικά, Μάνος

----------


## SV1JRT

Μπράβο Νίκο. Πολύ χρήσιμοι οι πίνακες και τα συμβολα που ανέβασες.

----------

-nikos- (04-07-12)

----------


## takisegio

για τους καινουργιους συναδελφους και οχι μονο...

----------

-nikos- (04-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Αγαπητέ Νίκο, ελπίζω να έμαθες τώρα πια τι σημαίνει *Terra (T)*
> ...
> 
> Εντελώς φιλικά, Μάνος



Τerra σημαίνει Γη. Όχι γείωση. _Γη_. Γαία.
Τera είναι το 10^12.

σημ: δεν την λέω στον manolena, απλά επισημαίνω τη διαφορά ώστε όταν το βλέπετε γραμμένο Terra να ξέρετε ότι δεν είναι εναλλακτική οθρογραφία, αλλά διαφορετική λέξη

Επίσης σπανιότερα είναι τα προθέματα

D     deca     101     1 Dm = 10 m
d     deci      10-1   1 dm = 0.1 m

μετά έχει και άλλα, αλλά αμφίβολο να τα δείτε σε ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές kilo mega giga tera peta epta, milli micro nano pico femto atto

----------

-nikos- (04-07-12), 

manolena (04-07-12)

----------


## manolena

> Τerra σημαίνει Γη. Όχι γείωση. _Γη_. Γαία.
> Τera είναι το 10^12.



 Γιώργο, εκ παραδρομής γράφηκε έτσι. Επέτρεψέ μου να το διορθώσω, αλλά να αφήσω το σχόλιό σου. Για λόγους ευταξίας.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Γιώργο, εκ παραδρομής γράφηκε έτσι. Επέτρεψέ μου να το διορθώσω, αλλά να αφήσω το σχόλιό σου. Για λόγους ευταξίας.



Ναι ρε συ, απλά σου γράφω τι σημαίνει Terra ώστε να είναι ξεκάθαρη η διαφορά τους

----------

manolena (04-07-12)

----------


## lepouras

το google πόσο είναι?

----------

Hatzitesla (04-07-12)

----------


## lepouras

μάλλον το βρήκα είναι googol και είναι 10^100 απλά κάτι θυμόμουν ότι κάπως έτσι έξυπνα σκεφτήκαν το google(έτσι πιστεύω)

----------

-nikos- (04-07-12)

----------


## -nikos-

> για τους καινουργιους συναδελφους και οχι μονο...




ευχαριστω παιδια.

τον τελευταιο χρονο ασχολουμαι με την προσομοιωση ηλεκτρονικων κυκλωματων 
κατι που μου εχει δωσει πολλες γνωσεις και κατανωηση σε αρκετες βασικες λεπτομεριες 
καθως δοκιμαζω τα διαφωρα σχεδια που κυκλοφωρουν .

ελπιζω να αναπτηχθει σε ενα ωραιο θεμα- οδηγος και για τους αρχαριους-χομπιστες σαν εμενα
και γιατι οχι? και για πιο προχωρημενους  :Smile: 

ευχαριστω.

----------


## tsimpidas

πριν σβήσετε-χαλάσετε το θέμα να ρωτήσω κάτι ??

μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι είναι αυτό το σύμβολο που λέει inverter ??
xlm_15_3_517_fig1a.jpg

----------


## manolena

> πριν σβήσετε-χαλάσετε το θέμα να ρωτήσω κάτι ??
> 
> μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι είναι αυτό το σύμβολο που λέει inverter ??
> xlm_15_3_517_fig1a.jpg



Διάβασε το πιο κάτω, θα σε κατατοπίσει. Ειδικότερα για την πύλη ΝΟΤ που ρωτάς, θα 
δείς στη σελίδα 3.

http://www.texnologia.org/filla/alyk...cs/DIGITAL.pdf

Επίσης:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverter_(logic_gate)

----------

lepouras (05-07-12), 

tsimpidas (05-07-12)

----------


## leosedf

Έγινε διαγραφή, θα σας παρακαλούσα να μείνετε στο θέμα.
Καλημέρα.

----------

-nikos- (05-07-12), 

αλπινιστης (05-07-12), 

lepouras (05-07-12), 

manolena (05-07-12), 

picdev (05-07-12), 

tsimpidas (05-07-12)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> μάλλον το βρήκα είναι googol και είναι 10^100  απλά κάτι θυμόμουν ότι κάπως έτσι έξυπνα σκεφτήκαν το google(έτσι  πιστεύω)



Tο google το βγάλανε από την ίδια την λέξη goggle που σημαίνει γυαλιά. Δηλαδή τον μεγεθυντικό φακό. Ο μεγαθυντικός φακός είναι σύμβολο της αναζήτησης. Τον έχει και στο hlektronika.gr πάνω δεξιά.

----------


## pstratos

Μήπως κάποιος έχει και τα επίσημα IEC σύμβολα των ηλεκτρολογικών? Αν οχι θα προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω έναν πίνακα (με οτι εχω κατα καιρούς μαζέψει) αλλά φοβάμαι πως δεν είναι IEC

----------


## diony

Εδώ μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε τη *δωρεάν έκδοση* ενός πολύ ωραίου σχεδιαστικού προγράμματος για ηλεκτρολόγους , ηλεκτρονικούς , κ.λ.π.

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ κάποιο* λινκ  σε οδηγεί σε άλλη σελίδα και σου ζητάει κινητό* , όχι από εκεί*
Αλλά από εκεί που γράφει *full* *installation*

https://www.proficad.com/download.aspx


και από εδώ να *δείτε* τα περίπου *1890 σύμβολα* που περιέχει
https://gallery.proficad.com/pages/Results.aspx?pg=1


και εδώ να κατεβάσετε τα ίδια  σύμβολα κάποια ίσως δεν είναι γνωστά στην Ευρώπη
(για να τα περάσετε στην εφαρμογή)
https://gallery.proficad.com/pages/DownLoad.aspx


οδηγίες σε pdf
https://www.proficad.com/ProfiCAD.pdf


screenshots.
https://www.proficad.com/screenshots.aspx


αν εγκαταστήσετε το πρόγραμμα , μπορείτε να κάνετε όλα τα σύμβολα εξαγωγή σε pdf

----------

navar (29-02-16), 

nestoras (28-02-16), 

The_Control_Theory (29-02-16)

----------

